# Mainboard A7N8X Deluxe welche Rev.?



## Private Joker (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab da ein Problem. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich ein neues Mainboard holen, das Asus A7N8X Deluxe. Aber da hab ich das Problem, Ich hab einen Athlon XP 2400+ mit einem FSB von 266 Mhz. Aber Asus hat verschiedene Revisionen. Kann ich meinen Prozessor auch mit einem Asus-Board der Revision 2.00 laufen lassen, denn es wird gesagt das man für CPU's mit einem FSB von 200,266,333 eine Revision von 1.06 braucht.

thx
Private Joker


----------



## rhammer (1. März 2004)

Hallo

also ich hatte einen 1800+ in einer Revision 2.0 laufen. Hätte jetzt auch noch nie gehört, dass man für die CPUs nur die Rev 1.x nehmen darf. Würde auf jedenfall die Rev. 2.0 nehmen die ist viel besser als die 1.x.
Mein jetztiger Prozessor ist ein 2800+ und der hat ja auch  333 MHz FSB. Geht also einwandfrei.

Gruss Rhammer


----------



## CeoN (1. März 2004)

bei der Revision 2.0 wurde einiges verbessert was mit der 1.x noch Probleme machte. Insofern kannst du deinen Prozesser da ruhig der Rev. 2.0 anvertrauen.
Andrerseits solls ja schon wieder ne andere geben: A7N8X-E was die jedoch genau bringt weiss ich nicht.

Mit der Rev 2.0 läuft du jedenfalls gut, bei mir läuft sie einwandfrei, bei Treibern usw solltest du ein bischen aufpassen, da einige Leute scheinbar damit Probleme haben, dazu empfehle ich den von Planet3dNow geschriebenen nforce2-Guide: http://planet3dnow.de/artikel/diverses/nf2config/index.shtml
andrerseits wenns läuft nach dem Leitsatz: never change a running system arbeiten


----------



## Private Joker (1. März 2004)

Danke Leute für die Infos
Dann werde ich mal in den PC-Laden latschen und es mir besorgen (das Mainboard  )
Und zum Asus A7N8X-E: Also wie ich gehört hab wurde nur der Onboard-Lan auf 1 Gig erhöht


----------

